# Any good SELF HELP books on Anxiety?



## beach (May 12, 2000)

I am looking for GOOD self help books on Anxiety.....


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Beach did you read Dr Bolens book? Its on IBS but it will help.I also posted a good book you should read free online, on a thread down below. IT isn't exactly on anxiety, but it is an excellent book and I think you will like it. Life 101------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------



## shyra22f (May 9, 2000)

Hi Beach







I can reccomend a few that I have read that have helped me lots:The Anxiety and Phobia Workbook by E.BournePeace From Nervous Suffering by Dr.Claire WeekesHope and Help for your Nerves by Dr.Claire WeekesFrom Panic to Power by Lucinda Basset.Just click on the titles and it'll take you to the Amazon website where you can read the reviews and order them online (if you like). I found all of the books extremely helpful, particularly the Anxiety & Phobia Workbook. Best Wishes







------------------"I'm not a failure if I don't make it - I'm a success because I tried"-unknown[This message has been edited by shyra22f (edited 10-11-2001).]


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

I liked the "Anxiety and Phobia Workbook" too. Thanks for recommending oit way back Shyra.Jane


----------



## shyra22f (May 9, 2000)

You're very welcome Jane







I've found it SO helpful. I really had no understanding before I read book that overcoming anxiety truly means making a big lifestyle change. I think certain sections of that book could be helpful for anyone, not just anxiety sufferers. Glad you liked it







------------------"I'm not a failure if I don't make it - I'm a success because I tried"-unknown


----------



## allinknots (Jun 29, 1999)

I used the anxiety and phobia workbook too and it was GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Beach looks like you have some suggestions.Here are some more you can read online for free. http://www.mcwilliams.com/books/books/ You Can't Afford the Luxury of a Negative Thought: A Book for People with Any Life-Threatening Illness- Including Life How to Heal Depression (with Harold H. Bloomfield, M.D.) LOVE 101: To Love Oneself Is The Beginning of a Lifelong Romance ------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------



## beach (May 12, 2000)

I have read some of the books you mentioned. The ones about the nerves and the anxiety self help book. They were all really good. I tend to read so much that's why I am always looking for new books.Did anyone read the one Eric suggested...Life 101?


----------

